# MERM Practice Problems



## RLies (Jun 17, 2014)

Just finished reading through the MERM and am ready to start working problems.

Any recommendations for the best way to go through the practice problems? Do them in order or make like House of Pain and jump around?


----------



## Mike M PE (Jun 17, 2014)

Do them in order, out of order but DO them...

Then do them again and again.


----------



## Porter_ (Jun 18, 2014)

reading a chapter then doing the accompanying problems makes the most sense to me. i think a lot of people study this way but it sounds like you've read through the entire MERM beforehand. whatever works for you, different strokes for different folks. just a heads-up some of the practice problems are freaking time consuming. one thing i like better about the CERM practice problems is they flag problems that will take you ~1 hour to complete. wish they would have done this in the MERM practice problems.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 18, 2014)

Start by doing the NCEES practice exam problems to kick start the process of becoming familiar with the MERM.

https://account.ncees.org/exam-prep/store/category/PE


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Jun 18, 2014)

I worked them multiple times. They are difficult, no doubt about it. Seek to understand the way they attack the problem in the solutions. Once I reviewed the solutions and re-worked problems, I started marking in the MERM next to equations that they used.

If you feel you are weak on a certain subject, just work more of those problems.

I passed first try.


----------



## JoeyPinoy (Jul 9, 2014)

I would organize your problem solving by subject. Once you have mastered a subject through problem solving, then move on to the next.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 14, 2014)

don't forget a review of all subjects about a week before the exam... for me this was paging through my references to make sure I recognized everything.


----------



## Porter_ (Jul 14, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> don't forget a review of all subjects about a week before the exam... for me this was paging through my references to make sure I recognized everything.




when i studied for the APR 2014 exam i planned for a 3 day 'review everything' period. it just didn't work out for me timing-wise. i finished up my last subject the night before the exam around 6pm. not the best scenario, not the best time management


----------

